# Sick NEw Cape Horn!!! Check her out!!!



## Capt. Joey Sauvageau (May 12, 2013)

New to Pensacola Fishing Forum. I'm a charter boat guide out of Destin FL. I run a brand new 2013, 31 ft. Cape Horn. A buddy of mine told me to join the site so I did. Here are a few pics of the new boat and a few pics of the last few charters I have ran. Check out our website at http://itsbeenreel.com/ or find us on facebook at" It's Been Reel Fishing Charters."

Thanks, Good luck and good fishing.

Capt. Joey


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

dayum


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nice. I hope to upgrade to an older 27 from my 21


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome ride.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweet ride


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice ride man, welcome to the forum!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nice. I hope to upgrade to an older 27 from my 21


Man stick with your 21! I had a older (1994) 27 and it was a rough ride. I have a 03 21ft now and it's by far my favorite boat I've owned.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh and that's a find lookin ride capt!


----------



## ShortBoatFishin (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice boat and nice catches!


----------



## RedGeese (Apr 15, 2013)

*Brand new Cape Horn 24OS*

Just left the factory in Milton. At the dealer waiting on electronics (Garmin 5212 chart plotter/ gps, Garmin 24 fish finder, Garmin 100 VHF) We take her home to Fourchon, LA. next week. Let the fishing begin........................


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Both boats are very nice looking. I'm trying to figure out myself if I want a 31 or a 24. A 27 would be ideal if they didn't have the front seats in them.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

k-p said:


> Both boats are very nice looking. I'm trying to figure out myself if I want a 31 or a 24. A 27 would be ideal if they didn't have the front seats in them.


I would go with the 31. Much more available room.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Joey welcome to the forums, I briefly met you when I went out for a super quick trip with Chris last season.... Met you when we came back to the dock and you were about to take a group out. Awesome boat for sure, with tons of fishing room! Sick ride! Hope to see you a lot more this season, and I sure hope you guys start getting booked solid with trips now that summer is here!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice:thumbup: on your site do you have prices:whistling:


----------

